# Understanding your CPP statement of contributions (SOC)



## Dogger1953 (Dec 14, 2012)

I know that this issue has been discussed previously, but I'm posting this link to a new article that I've just written on the subject: http://retirehappy.ca/understanding-...ributions-soc/

Basically, the article describes what the estimates on your CPP statement of contributions really mean, and why your actual pension calculation might be significantly higher or lower than what is indicated.


----------



## Dogger1953 (Dec 14, 2012)

Something happened to the first link. Here it is again: http://retirehappy.ca/understanding-cpp-statement-contributions-soc/


----------

